# Days of our lives



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

*FRIDAY*

Well today was a really good day!

I saddled benny up took me about 1-2 hours to brush him/do his hooves and everything because i like to fuss over him! 
Anyways and i walked into the arena i had my mounting block thing because i read that its bad to mount horses while they are (Cold) Because it can hurt you're horses back and Mucel's. But anyways!! 
I got on and done his strech's which he does by himself without guide of the rein anymore because he is a good boy :lol: then i asked for walk and we walked for about 20 mins then i done trot for 10mins and cantering for 10 mins but not going the whole time haha.
I went over the trot pole's at canter which was fun i really like the sudden impolsen from it its like a 1 beat motion!
i trotted over the first few jumps and he poped over them like it was dust hehe..then i asked for canter i lined up for the first one went over with no drama's (im doing my 2point most the time im improving it myself!) then i lined up on the Diagnal so like this..
Example -

------
These are supose to be on an angle from each other
------
The jumps where like that well only those two but i jumped comming to the bottom one and i was on the Diagnal and cantered over them he didnt think twice or anything!!
Then we jumped the cones and stuff and he didnt nock anything down/run out or refuse.

I done that for a bit then i decided a nice way to cool down a bit would do some flat work. So i done that and he worked sooo nice!! I asked for him to extend and he done it  working round and all. It was amazing and it felt awsum he tracked wayy more ground!!

Then i walked around for a bit streching and stuff then i unsaddled him brushed him (he wasnt sweaty) and done his hooves again and rugged him all up! Fed him and packed all the jump's away picked up the poo in the arena and tidyed it all up!


this is him yesterday waiting for me to get back from asking locky something hehe. Well i was back but he was looking for me the whole time he is such a good boy.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

*SATURDAY*

Morning All.

Today im going to be riding but during the day (not in the afternoon) i will be getting pictures and a video of how we are going i thought it might be of someone's interest if they saw a video of how we are going, because sometimes picture's just dont have the same effect videos do.

Im also getting ready for Riding Club tomorrow so i will have a big update on that also tomorrow with pictures and stuff.

Anyways im off to clean my room/vaccum/ and dust and stuff, do those daily things i do.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

YAY!! 

i have picture's from today!! but i have to wait untill tomorrow to get them because my mate used her camera to get them!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

*SATURDAY - SUNDAY*

Please read before commenting. 

Hmm this isnt an easy subject to explain i am upset not only because i cant ride for weeks but because he's in pain and can hardly walk and to be completly honest with you i have no care for riding the only thing i care about is my horses!! 

-- 
On saturday me and paige rode benny and i gave a lesson ect ect..We unsaddled/washed/rugged ect ect..well i put benny back into the paddock with his paddock/stable buddie Decagon benny decided he felt good about him self and wanted to galervant around his paddock bucking and having a good o'l time. I wanted and ws quiet amused to see him up and going after being worked. 

I went home and then came back about 3 hours later to feed him and brush and stuff..i took him out..hmm for some reason something wasnt right he wasnt exactly acting 100% like himself and i knew something wasnt right with him. I took his summer rug off to have a look.. i checked for heat/swelling/cuts and grazes and nicks..but no there was nothing so i continued and started brushing him.. i start back to frount then the other way at night so thats what i done.. starting with his back (facing him) left leg. I started brushing he automaticly lifted his leg and steped away from me by this time i knew something was wrong and it wasnt a little thing. 
I had a look in the inside of his back leg and noticed a darkish area (it was black outside) so i walked him into his stable and had a look in their because the light's where on, i had a look again and noticed a extremly red area almost as if he had carpet burn .. 

to my horror it was ... i put yellow lotion onto it and washed it ect to keep it as clean as possible. I rugged him up,gave kisses ect.. and went home.. the nexed morning i was out there by 7am.. i was so worried about him i looked into his yard and there where holes.. in the yard.. then i noticed he couldnt exactly walk!! no he couldnt walk.. he just stood there like a statcho that could move his neck/tail and blink!..not to forget breath. The holes where from him being bored.. and digging. 

I had to literly convince and drag him out to get him moving it a little..last thing i want is him going stiff... 

As sad as i feel i have to stay strong this is the worst thing thats happened to him before and i hope he will make a full recovery. 


here are some picture's of it and him the same day.. 

the injury (as little as it looks its bloody giving him alot of pain ) -


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

*skipped monday... TUESDAY*

i wasnt at the horses i as sick sorry.
mum said it turned into this -


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

*WEDNESDAY*

Vet came at 4:30pm..

hey everyone,

Alright i have some good but scary news.
well as you might know the vet came yesterday at 4pm we got a phone call and he is was going to be half hour late well that was all good. When he turned up he said to us he thought it was a bite but it wasnt. He had bashed his leg ( the inside dont ask me on what because there is nothing in the paddock for him to do it.. and it isnt a kick or nothing ) well yeah he bashed it extremely hard on something. And that caused a Hermatoma and they take a couple of days to come up. Katie the picture i showed you of how big it was that was nothing to what it was yesterday!!!

It was the size of a basket ball. 

The vet said to us that if we didnt get the vet out ASAP the Hermatoma would have gotten bigger and taken over his leg causing the whole leg to get infected which would of been life threatening!!!!

What the vet done was make a cut at the bottom of it and over a leter of blood clots and fluid came out of it!! Benny was heavley druged he was so much i was literly Holding him up and had to keep tapping his head to remind him to keep standing. We had to have a reversal drug to make him wake up!! 

Benny was such a good boy going through everything!
he has this special stuff that goes in his feed and it helps stop infection!! and i have bute!!
I have to everyday -

run the hoes on it to help it drain then spray it heeps with purple spray. for 15 mins lightly work him ( not riding, only lunging.. at a good walk and a little trot). It helps it also drain!!.. then hoes it.. and spray it!!..
In a week or so i am allowed to ride him. Only walking and then a tiny bit of trotting!! but i will wait longer!!

When he was waking up i was holding his head and hugging it. He had his head in my arms and i had my head on his head, he was fast asleep and i could hear these nosies and go to greg whats that noise?? and he saids His platted or something is loose and viabrating which is causing him to snoor!! so benny was snooring really loudly!! and when he fully woke up which was 10-15-20 mins i had a look at my arms and my jumper and he had Dribbled on me. it was so cute! haha.

he knew he was loved. he kept comming up to me and burrying his head in my chest wanting hugs before and after it happened!!
He knew he was in safe hands!! that vet is awsum!!

Pictures -

before the vet came - Benny and i -









Kisses -


















Looking sooo cute -









mm tire -









After -

This is the leg draining after the vet had cut it.


















This is side ways LOL my bad, the dark area is the cut










Katie - you can see how much its gone away just from it being drained that day!! it was the size of a basket ball!!

Fav picture of the day -
Him snooring and dibbling and fast asleep in my arms!









The vet said where he cut it ( which was inside the his leg the cut) it wont be noticable and it will heal really well it will be a white scar!

Anyways..Thankyou for all you're Support. and thankyou katie and you're family ( because it helped ).

Holly. x x x


Katie is my friend ( she dosnt come on here ).. this was re-written already...


----------

